# Cockerpoo v Leonberger!



## sezra (May 20, 2011)

Today we met the local Leonberger on our walk :001_wub:. His size didn't bother Daisy who was very keen to play chase with him!  This involved Daisy out-running him, him taking a short cut, catching her up and then her rolling over in submission (several times). I love big dogs but I must admit I was a bit concerned about him squashing her when they were having a wrestle but he is a gentle giant! :thumbup:

At ten months old his owner told me he has about eight stone still to put on!  The photos don't really show it but his head is huge!  Apparently he has a mad moment just before bed! It is bad enough when Daisy has a mad moment bombing round the house like a looney but I wouldn't want to be in his way :crazy:!


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

love it...what lovely photos


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Great pictures:thumbup:
I met a cockapoo recently! I put a post on here as it happens! it HAD to be the most friendliest dog I had ever met! full of fun and a right character!


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

We have a local Leo, they are so huge they become local celebrities.

Oscar just barks at him


----------



## sezra (May 20, 2011)

DT said:


> Great pictures:thumbup:
> I met a cockapoo recently! I put a post on here as it happens! it HAD to be the most friendliest dog I had ever met! full of fun and a right character!


Thanks  ! I am really lucky, Daisy is fab! She is nearly 8 months old now and we have had her for 3 months. She has really come out of herself since we got her, friendly, gentle but ever so slightly bonkers!  We have eight Cockapoos on our estate and apart from one who doesn't like other dogs  they are all lovely.

I love our daily walks, we have such a lovely variety of dogs around here it makes it very interesting and good fun!


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

sezra said:


> Thanks  ! I am really lucky, Daisy is fab! She is nearly 8 months old now and we have had her for 3 months. She has really come out of herself since we got her, friendly, gentle but ever so slightly bonkers!  We have eight Cockapoos on our estate and apart from one who doesn't like other dogs  they are all lovely.
> 
> I love our daily walks, we have such a lovely variety of dogs around here it makes it very interesting and good fun!


She is lovely, so glad she is working out for you. I have loved all the cockapoos i have met  They always seem so "up for it" :thumbup:


----------



## sezra (May 20, 2011)

RAINYBOW said:


> She is lovely, so glad she is working out for you. I have loved all the cockapoos i have met  They always seem so "up for it" :thumbup:


It has taken alot of time and we still have lots of work to do with her seperation anxiety when being left during the day. It really is a case of one step forward and two steps back sometimes! For about a week she has gone to bed without any fuss so I am hoping this will continue! We are also on crate number three!  This latest one which I like to call Fort Knox seems to have done the trick! No more escaping and she doesn't even seem to get stressed! Phew, hope I haven't jinxed this now! She has also not had any accidents in the house for the last couple of weeks. I never thought it would take this long but after many tears, late nights and early mornings I am hoping that we have cracked it!  If I had a pound for everyone who said I had 'taken on more than I could chew' I would be very rich now! She is just so worth it! :001_wub:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_what lovely pictures, beautiful dogs._


----------



## xpalaboyx (Jun 17, 2008)

He is cool and curious big guy, they are both fluffy cute.!


----------



## dimah (Jul 13, 2011)

Beautiful dogs!!

We had a local Leonberger a few years back, he used to wear a big belt with saddle bags on each side, haha he was a lovely gentle giant too.


----------



## sezra (May 20, 2011)

They are amazing dogs, I ahd never come across one until I got Daisy and started to get to know all the local dogs and owners. 

Your Max is a lovely boy  He is a similar age to Daisy.


----------



## waggy Tailz (Sep 14, 2011)

Great photo's, thats made me smile! thanks


----------



## Magnus (Oct 9, 2008)

Bear our Leonberger has a cousin (my Mum's dog) who is a Cockerpoo and he's called Teddy

Teddy and Bear.... I ask you 

Anyway here's a pic from a fews years back when they were both just one year old..










Now Bear has grown into a HUGE thing Teddy is less willing to come anywhere near him despite the fact that Bear is completely without any aggression.


----------



## sezra (May 20, 2011)

Great picture! What a shame he stays away from Bear now . Leonbergers are fabulous dogs, I was pleased that daisy was still up for a play despite his size. How old is Bear? When I see our local one I wonder what it would be like to have such a huge dog padding around the house!


----------



## Magnus (Oct 9, 2008)

Bear is now 3 years old....



















.. and such a big baby! He is 78kg of friendly.


----------



## sezra (May 20, 2011)

Wow!  Bear is magnificent! :thumbup: What a handsome fella! 

What kind of reaction do you get from people? The lady who owns the one round here (wish I could remember his name ) says that other dog owners are reluctant to let their dogs play with him. Poor fella!


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

Our friend has the biggest leonberger i've ever seen and her and her husband are only about 5ft 2" max tall lol, they get some weird looks when out walking him. he tries to boss my lot around they loook at him and run off lol


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Leonbergers are a rare sight here in Finland too. In fact I wouldn't be far wrong in thinking there were more Sars' in the country than Leos.

Zara's first meeting with one when she was three months of age seemed to go quite well even though the owner said 'Bella' was a bit of a grump with other Dogs.


----------



## sezra (May 20, 2011)

I am learning so much since owning Daisy! I had never heard of Sars' before  just googled them! What lovely dogs, your in the picture are fabulous! On one website it said 'not suited to appartment life'!! 

I met a Slovakian Pointer yesterday for the first time, he was like a long/rough haired weimaraner and had yellow coloured eyes! Although 'done' he tried to hump Daisy (hmmm bit big for my littke girl!) That was before I realised she was coming into season! Poor Daisy...no more socialising for now!


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

sezra said:


> I am learning so much since owning Daisy! I had never heard of Sars' before  just googled them! What lovely dogs, your in the picture are fabulous! On one website it said *'not suited to appartment life'!*!
> 
> I met a Slovakian Pointer yesterday for the first time, he was like a long/rough haired weimaraner and had yellow coloured eyes! Although 'done' he tried to hump Daisy (hmmm bit big for my littke girl!) That was before I realised she was coming into season! Poor Daisy...no more socialising for now!


Thank you.

Sars' would wreck an apartment out of sheer boredom and drive your neighbours completely insane if not terrify them half to death in the process.

It would also be cruel to keep such big animals, requiring lots of area, confined in a small space for most of their days and such inconsiderations would most likely result in the animal having a few psychological problems.

Not that some already claim they don't. 

Poor Daisy indeed.

Phantom pregnancy anyone? 
Zara always experiences phantom pregnancies after her season and during this time she becomes a right pain in the nether regions.


----------



## dimah (Jul 13, 2011)

sezra said:


> They are amazing dogs, I ahd never come across one until I got Daisy and started to get to know all the local dogs and owners.
> 
> Your Max is a lovely boy  He is a similar age to Daisy.


Thanks! They are at a mad age aren't they? I didn't realise how cheeky they can be in their teens but I wouldn't change him for the world.

Daisy is sooo cute there is a dog at our training class who looks a lot like her but not sure if she is a cockerpoo too. They are so adorable though! :thumbup:


----------



## Magnus (Oct 9, 2008)

sezra said:


> Wow!  Bear is magnificent! :thumbup: What a handsome fella!
> 
> What kind of reaction do you get from people? The lady who owns the one round here (wish I could remember his name ) says that other dog owners are reluctant to let their dogs play with him. Poor fella!


Thank you. Bear gets some very funny reactions from people as well as the usual "I bet he takes some feeding", "have you got a saddle for it" sort of stuff too. Most people react well to him and children (mostly) just want to hug him because he is so big. He is well over the breed standard size at 34in at the withers and a head height when on all fours of 42in.

Although Bear loves other dogs most of them are a little wary of him and small dogs tend to snap at him; Bear never reacts. 
Strong willed and perhaps usually dominant breeds like Rottweilers and German Shepherds don't seem to like the fact that they are small by comparison and a couple of those have had a go at Bear. He didn't fight back, just sat down and looked a bit unhappy for a while until he'd had a biscuit and a big hug 

He is completely devoid of aggression and possibly the worst guard dog in the world.


----------



## sezra (May 20, 2011)

He sounds truly amazing! Lucky you having a laid back dog like that! I suppose the size makes him enough of a guard dog without him having to do anything!


----------



## Cav1 (Dec 18, 2010)

oooh he's lovely and has reminded me just how big Yogi could get!


----------

